# head shots



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rooster or hens please help


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What breeds are they and how old? The combs are really hard to see in the glare but my vote would be to early to tell for now.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with Apyl on this one. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Breeds are unkown and theirabout a month i found two walking and two.was giving to me


----------

